# Increase in MTNL speed



## thekillinggunner (Oct 4, 2015)

I have a MTNL broadband( 512kbps) ppu_590 unlimited (prepaid) plan. Since 3 days I have been getting the speed of 2mbps. Is it strange or MTNL has increased the speed for this plan. Anybody is getting the same higher speed. 
   one more thing I would like to say is since the speed is increased my WiFi router. Acting strangely like it automatically disconnects the connection (connected to the device but doesn't provide the data) very frequently.


----------

